# Brewing Beer With Cannabis



## audiB8RS4 (Dec 10, 2009)

hello everyone, i am a long time lurker but first time poster.

i currently reside in south africa i have just harvested my crop and also brew beer.

is it possible to brew a lager that includes marijuana,would the alcahol and fermenting destroy any THC that was introduced to the beer? anyone ever done this and can shed some light on it for me?


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2009)

as far as I know the yeast don't eat cannnabinoids, they eat sucrose (sugar.) 

so I would assume in the brewing process some cannabinoids might be lost; however I'm more inclined to think they'll naturally decarboxylate and mix with the alcohol.

in which case if the stuff didn't make you puke it would get you a cross-buzz for sure.


----------



## ChemisTree (Dec 14, 2009)

You could brew a high proof beer and add honey oil post-fermentation?

I like the idea of Cannibeer though. Keep us updated.


----------



## imrickjames (Dec 14, 2009)

THC isn't water soluable


----------



## poplars (Dec 14, 2009)

imrickjames said:


> THC isn't water soluable


yeah but it is soluble in alcohol . . . . hence beer.


----------



## Big Raw J (Dec 14, 2009)

You just "dry hop" the cannabis in the beer after it is done fermenting. I also brew beer and am going to do this soon when my next plant is done. Probably use the trim and a little bud. I found this link a while back that has great info on some guys that did it back in the day. Tells ya how much they used and the kind of beer they brewed. I think I'm going to brew a heavy ipa and add the weed later when I do the dry hop. Hope this was of help..


http://www.onr.com/user/liberty/Marijuana/MBeer/MBeer.html


----------



## redivider (Dec 14, 2009)

i don't know if it will work because beer is only like 5% alcohol, and mostly water, and to make hash they use 91% alcohol....

try it out....


----------



## ChemisTree (Dec 14, 2009)

Okay, I will add that I'm a bit skeptical that the small amount of alcohol in beer will be enough to dissolve the fatty cannabinoid molecules. I guess we'll have to see, but I wish you good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Big Raw J (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like no one read my article..lol it works good. If you brew a high gravity beer and let it age a while it will work.


----------



## skywalker39963 (Dec 15, 2009)

i wanna brew weed beer if u brew in your grow room ur plants will love the c02


----------



## audiB8RS4 (Dec 27, 2009)

thanks for the opinions everyone,i am going to order up some supplies from the brewshop and give it a try soon.
i will definatly look at that website one of the posters informed us of.


----------



## audiB8RS4 (Dec 27, 2009)

here is a recipe i found on the internet from another forum.

"How many of you enjoy beer, and THC. I love them both. I also have grown one, and brewed the other. I still do one of those two. I also did both before the army. I wanted to put this recipe out there for those who brew there own, and want to make a non conspicuous thc laddin bottle of beer for the track, or a day on the lake where people might be piss if you light a spliff. Well, here you all go, and let me know what you think. This is for a REAL German hefeweizen, a wheat beer (my favorite beer). Also, i got better results if i cured my marijuana via water curing. I removed more chlorophyll. Removing the chloro makes all, ALLLLLLL the dif. I make many beers, and have many recipes. Hit me up via private message if you want them. I also like to use more mj, but this is a safe, good buzz recipe. If you grow your own, and make hash, lol, try putting an oz in the secondary fermentor. 

*Ingredients:*



6 pounds, 2 Row English Pale Malt
4 pounds, Malted Wheat
Gypsum (for adjusting PH)
Irish Moss (Clarity)
10--1/2 pounds, Cherries
1 pound, Honey
1 ounce, Saaz Hops - Boiling
1/4 ounce, Saaz Hops - Finishing
yeast
4 oz high grade marijuana.

OG: 1.040 *Procedure:*

I mashed using 10 quarts at 140 F strike heat for a protein rest at 130 F. Then added an additional 5 quarts at 200 F to bring to a starch conversion at 150 F raised to 158 F, with a mash-out at 168 F. Sparged with 5 gallons of water at 168 F recovering over 7 gallons. Boiled for two hours. Chilled down to about 70 F, pitched yeast.Rack to secondary fermenter over marijuana. Let stand for 2 week min."

i might be giving this a try cause i do like the wheat beers.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 27, 2009)

Big Raw J said:


> You just "dry hop" the cannabis in the beer after it is done fermenting. I also brew beer and am going to do this soon when my next plant is done. Probably use the trim and a little bud. I found this link a while back that has great info on some guys that did it back in the day. Tells ya how much they used and the kind of beer they brewed. I think I'm going to brew a heavy ipa and add the weed later when I do the dry hop. Hope this was of help..
> 
> 
> http://www.onr.com/user/liberty/Marijuana/MBeer/MBeer.html


I also brew. Some friends that I introduced to brewing tried to make some cannabeer...

Yes to the dryhop...no to anything but good bud or better yet, BHO or bubble hash. Also if you use cornies, dry hop in the keg. Tincture (green dragon would also be an option...but bottom line...IMO...Just dont do it.

You will be disappointed.

You will waste good pot...and good beer...it will taste grassy...it will not get you high.

"dry hemping" will result in grassy tasting beer, very little THC (especially in a 1.040 OG beer!) and trichromes on the bottom (hense dry hop in keg NOT secondary! you will have hash/yeast slurry!)

Make some strong green dragon and add to a pint...you wont want 40 of these!

I know it sounds like a good idea...not trying to be a party pooper...but you are much better off smoking your bud, and making a nice beer.


----------



## medicaluser2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I made a dark amber american ale that i called "bUD dark"with what i got from cleaning my grinder and boiling some finely ground stems. damn was it good 

i followed a basic extract/specialty grain bill for an american ale and let it finish primary fermentation. hopps were citrusy with mild hints of pine fuggles? cascade? i can look later. when it was time to transfer to the corny keg i boiled +- 1pint of water with some prunes (about 10 good size pitted and chopped) for about 10 mins while i added the grinder kiff and stems in the last few mins . strained the pulp and rinsed with a touch more boiling water to mini sparge and then cool in a sanitary manner and add to keg once cooled to 70f. 

let finish fermenting secondary for at least 10-20 days then chill and enjoy. 

okay okay i know ur all saying wtf did this guy make prune beer? ive started using prunes instead of dextrose(corn)sugar for priming and final carbonation... why? because it is fucking excellent . belgians have brewed beers with every sugar you can think of most notably beet, fruit, fig and dates ! the prunes add a nice smooth finish that is velvety but with A dry finish. similar to adding oatmeal but without the creaminess on the palate. also since switching exclusively to prune priming i have noticed all my beers have incredible head retention and desirable Belgian lace.


that said im about to make an imperial oatmeal coffee stout and im considering adding some magic to it. im undecided because this is going to be a monster beer as is with projected abv over 10% !! i will peobably end up only adding some to a 1gal or .5gal growler to ferment in secondary then bottle and age for at least 6mos.


----------



## starmania909 (Sep 5, 2011)

and they both turned out very similar . the brewing i do is the simple style with extract... so i boil the weed with the hops when making the wort the oil..(thc) will come off the leaf at this high temp (exactly the same as the oil in the hops) they are VERY similar plants! 
besides you boil about an hour plenty of time to ... get lots of Essential oils into your wort! then all is the same i keg it 
everyone has enjoyed the result... i have used trimmings the first time higt grade..
and then i went all out and used some perfect A+ budz about 8 grams in 4.5 gallons plenty for the result...high brew! you can really taste the sensi it is awesome...


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2011)

starmania909 said:


> and they both turned out very similar . the brewing i do is the simple style with extract... so i boil the weed with the hops when making the wort the oil..(thc) will come off the leaf at this high temp (exactly the same as the oil in the hops) they are VERY similar plants!
> besides you boil about an hour plenty of time to ... get lots of Essential oils into your wort! then all is the same i keg it
> everyone has enjoyed the result... i have used trimmings the first time higt grade..
> and then i went all out and used some perfect A+ budz about 8 grams in 4.5 gallons plenty for the result...high brew! you can really taste the sensi it is awesome...


I'd like to see a pic of the stuff in a clear glass.


----------



## carl.burnette (Sep 6, 2011)

We have hemp beer up here in Canada. 

I don't drink, but I bought a pack of this stuff just to have in the fridge. 

Im sure there is no THC in it, but it does have a really kewl looking leaf on the bottle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

i'm brewing canna wine at the moment. i added maybe a half an 11/8th to the wort and plan on putting maybe a half ounce of popcorn ground into the wine once ive racked it down, when the yeast has almost stopped reacting. i did a gravity reading and i'm looking at between 11 and 17% but it'll more likely fall in the middle. so i'm hoping that will be high enough alc content to absorb the thc. i'm going to extract the weed dry it and try smoking it. if it gets me high then i know the wine wasn't high enough %. 

i'm racking down this week ill post back here on how it ends up. 

anyone that has any experience on canna wine please shout up!


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm brewing canna wine at the moment. i added maybe a half an 11/8th to the wort and plan on putting maybe a half ounce of popcorn ground into the wine once ive racked it down, when the yeast has almost stopped reacting. i did a gravity reading and i'm looking at between 11 and 17% but it'll more likely fall in the middle. so i'm hoping that will be high enough alc content to absorb the thc. i'm going to extract the weed dry it and try smoking it. if it gets me high then i know the wine wasn't high enough %.
> 
> i'm racking down this week ill post back here on how it ends up.
> 
> anyone that has any experience on canna wine please shout up!


cool man maybe you should start a thread if it goes really well. if you do link it up here!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

will do man.


----------



## BendBrewer (Sep 6, 2011)

I brew my own beer and grow my own weed.

Good luck. I'll continue to enjoy them the old fashioned way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

yeah ok man. your horizon gets smaller not broader saying no to things you know.


----------



## BendBrewer (Sep 6, 2011)

Been around brewing beer and smoking weed for over 20 years. Have seen and heard of many different attempts. You're talking about 2 of the oldest forms of intoxication on the planet. Someone would have figured it out by now. Just saying. If you want to waste your weed by making your beer taste like grass, knock yourself out. Dry hop the hell out of it with 4 oz of prime nugs. Let me know how it works out for you.

I'll stick with Cascade Hops. 12 bucks a pound.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

well i can only speak of my own experience and i've had good weed wine and bad. i know it is achievable. that said, i've never had weed beer.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a buddy who brewed a pale ale with cannabis. He called it cannapale ale. It was delicious and you got a hint of the cannabis but did not help get you high at all. But yest thc will go into alcohol, that's what a tincture is.


----------



## BendBrewer (Sep 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i can only speak of my own experience and i've had good weed wine and bad. i know it is achievable. that said, i've never had weed beer.


I could see how the flavor could blend in nicely with something complex like wine. You guys that make wine use all kinds of herbs and spices don't you? What temp do you ferment your wine?


----------



## poplars (Sep 6, 2011)

BendBrewer said:


> Been around brewing beer and smoking weed for over 20 years. Have seen and heard of many different attempts. You're talking about 2 of the oldest forms of intoxication on the planet. Someone would have figured it out by now. Just saying. If you want to waste your weed by making your beer taste like grass, knock yourself out. Dry hop the hell out of it with 4 oz of prime nugs. Let me know how it works out for you.
> 
> I'll stick with Cascade Hops. 12 bucks a pound.


there were reports long ago of certain people in the midevil times having wines that would knock people out in 1 glass....

I don't know about you, but that had to be some kinda potent brew... maybe tincture mixed with wine?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 6, 2011)

poplars said:


> there were reports long ago of certain people in the midevil times having wines that would knock people out in 1 glass....
> 
> I don't know about you, but that had to be some kinda potent brew... maybe tincture mixed with wine?


Lol it was an early form of roufies!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

well in all honesty this is my maiden voyage. a buddy of mine got me the kit for my birthday so i thought why not get some weed wine on the go for xmas. i guess its probably about 18-20c. and no this it was like a grape syrup stuff you add sugar to. but if brewing properly from scratch then yeah there's allsorts in the mix. well whatever your flavoring with.

think ive got a weed wine from scratch recipe somewhere but i'll maybe make my own thread. this is seeming very familiar like ive already got a thread about it though idk. stoned


----------



## BendBrewer (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's my rig:


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

pretty pro setup man. nice


----------



## doobered (Sep 6, 2011)

ive used vadka and sugar trim
turned out pretty decent


----------



## sideburnsnbellbottems67 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been brewing beer for about a year, and started in on making mead a few months ago. I've got quite a few batches down, and I wanted to try and incorperate my sticks and seeds for a "Stick and Seed Mead" I came across a recipe for Milk Wine/Mead and figured that would be the perfect avenue. The Recipe is
1/2 Gallon Lactose Free milk
1/2 Gallon Water
2 Lb Sugar (I'll be using honey to make it more of a mead)
Cote De Blanc Yeast

I figure I'll Make some Ganja Tea with the milk, then add it to the rest. Even throw the sticks/trim in primary. Maybe even add some star anise or other herbs to taste. This way I'll be able to extract plenty in the milk and not have to worry about the alcohol doing all the work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

Milk wine sounds awful man sorry I just can't get my head round it. you should get the recipe for bhang and use the infused milk.


----------



## carl.burnette (Feb 25, 2013)

I was able to get Hemp beer that the local LCBO


----------

